# Who was it?



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Guys

Ain`t been around for a while due to trading at a festie and a new local market

Anyway, I offered a member free entry to Weyfest and cannot remember who it was

Get in touch dude and we shall sort it


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It was Ant - hopefully he will be along soon but if not on tonight I'll get in touch with him tomorrow to be in touch.


----------

